# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Historical Ruins

## MiddleEast

Where are the best ruins in the Middle East?  I suppose there are Roman ruins, Umayyad ruins, Greek ruins, Egyptian ruins, Nabatean and Persian.  Which country would be the best to visit to see the most amazing ones?  Is there a particular route to follow to see them in the best order?

----------


## jacky001

Panchkot was a part of an ancient East Indian kingdom known as Rajchakla Panchkot, locally known as Panchet. Damodar Sekhar, established Panchkot Raj probably during early 90 AD with the help of Sardars of Jhalda and expanded his kingdom over several other parganas. To give recognition to the main five (panch) clans (khunt) of the locals the kingdom assumed the name Panchkot.

Panchkot Giri has its references in the Puranas also. The place was then known as Sekhar bhum from which the founder king of Singh Deo Dynasty Damodar Sekhar derived his name. The kingdom was probably a part of old ‘Tilakampa’ Kingdom. The ruins of Telkupi, the said capital of Tilakampa (submerged) went under water after the construction of Panchet Dam.

----------


## GFI

Having seen a few ruins over the years, personally, the best Roman ones are in Tunisia, but I have been informed that there are even better ones in Libya and Algeria. As Algeria is a little dangerous, Lucinate and myself are going to try and get into Libya.

----------


## Spasibo

My personal view is the same!

----------


## teena4gupta

Ruins looks amazing while we see more old Ruins in our Society. Ruins happens due to some reasons but whatever happen for Ruins that's really not fire. I kindly requst to stop war for Ruins.

----------


## davidsmith36

Panchkot was a part of an antiquated East Indian kingdom known as Rajchakla Panchkot, privately known as Panchet. Damodar Sekhar, set up Panchkot Raj presumably amid mid 90 AD with the assistance of Sardars of Jhalda and extended his kingdom more than a few different parganas. To offer acknowledgment to the principle five (panch) tribes (khunt) of local people the kingdom expected the name Panchkot. 
Panchkot Giri has its references in the Puranas moreover. The place was then known as Sekhar bhum from which the author lord of Singh Deo Dynasty Damodar Sekhar inferred his name. The kingdom was most likely a piece of old "Tilakampa" Kingdom. The remnants of Telkupi, the said capital of Tilakampa (submerged) went submerged after the development of Panchet Dam.

----------

